# whats the deal?



## barrelslime (Dec 15, 2012)

Before the first of the year id been looking at a Springfield 1911 EMP with 4" barrel. After the first of the year the web site seems to drop all the models except the 5 and 6 in barrel models. It appears the 3 in models are no longer available either. Anyone know anything about this? I really liked the SST 4" carry model.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

The EMP has always been a 3" gun, no other barrel lengths have been available for the "Enhanced Micro Pistol"

*Springfield Armory-EMP*


----------



## barrelslime (Dec 15, 2012)

they had a champion model that I cant find now.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

barrelslime said:


> they had a champion model that I cant find now.


No they didn't. The EMP has never been anything other than a 3" gun.

Are you thinking of some other Champ model? What were the other specs of this gun?


----------



## barrelslime (Dec 15, 2012)

I dont know can no longer find it on their web site. It was a Champion model and their were 5 models available. Ultra, Compact, Champion, Full, and Target. Maybe it was a custom?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Sounds like you're talking about the "Loaded" series, not the EMP.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Loaded Champ, stainless steel:

http://www.springfield-armory.com/armory.php?version=20


----------



## barrelslime (Dec 15, 2012)

It was the Operator Champion. Thanks VA


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

barrelslime said:


> It was the Operator Champion. Thanks VA


:smt1099


----------

